# P1105 Code



## rxhinojo (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a 98 Sentra 2.0 liter and check engine light is on with code P1105. Can someone tell me what it means and what I need to check to get it fixed. Thanks.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

go here. 

http://www.sr20forum.com/general-sr20/211970-error-codes-1999-se-l.html


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So this is an Automatic ?


----------



## rxhinojo (Jan 20, 2009)

No, it's manual transmission.


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

P1105 MAP/BARO switch.


----------



## rxhinojo (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Do you know where this switch is located? Do I refer to it like you named it, in order to buy it at the autoparts store? I already changed the map sensor. Is this switch something different?


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

rxhinojo said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you know where this switch is located? Do I refer to it like you named it, in order to buy it at the autoparts store? I already changed the map sensor. Is this switch something different?


It's a small solenoid and should be around the intake manifold.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

it lists P1105 in the GA section of the 97 FSM, and not in the SR section??


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok its in the 99 Sr manual

picture of the valve...










hope this helps


----------



## rxhinojo (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks alot for the quick responses. The information and picture helps alot. I will install this part and hopefully this will fix my problem.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Check the electrical connection and wires at the plug first.
Car is getting old and other are reporting dirty contact and broken wires on all sorts of plugs, MAF etc.


----------



## rxhinojo (Jan 20, 2009)

I also got another code today P1335 (misfire), does this have anything to do with P1105 code. Can you tell me what P1335 is. Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

please download the FSM from phatg20.net for your car
i will look tomorrow and post reply


----------



## rxhinojo (Jan 20, 2009)

ok. I am going do download it. Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

when i looked this morning patg20.net was down again
if its still down i will post a link to my skydrive for you to download


----------

